# العمل في الاماكن المرتفعة



## w.saed (10 يوليو 2010)

ما هي الاساليب المتبعة لحماية العمال من السقوط من الماكن المرتفعة؟؟؟


----------



## عمروصلاح (10 يوليو 2010)

من مسئوليات صاحب العمل القيام بإجراء الفحوصات اللازمة لموقع العمل للتأكد من أن أسطح العمل والمنصات التى سوف يعمل العاملين عليها ذات متانة كافية لحمل العاملين والمعدات وقيامهم بالعمل عليها بأمان.	فى حالة العمل على إرتفاع 6 قدم (1.8 m) أو أكثر على صاحب العمل توفير وسيلة مناسبة من وسائل الحماية من خطر السقوط والتى تشمل ما يأتى:

•	نظام الدرابزين Guardrail Systems 
•	نظام شبكة السلامة Safety Net Systems 
•	نظام وسائل منع السقوط Personal Fall Arrest Systems 


وسائل وأنظمة منع السقوط:
1.	نظام الدرابزين Guardrail Systems 
2.	الوسائل الشخصية لمنع السقوط Personal Fall Arrest Systems 
3.	نظام الإيقاف المحدد Positioning Device Systems 
4.	نظام المتابعة المستمرة Safety Monitoring Systems 
5.	نظام شبكة السلامة Safety Net Systems 
6.	نظام حبال التحذير Warning Lines Systems


----------



## aaar (10 فبراير 2012)

*نشكرك و نتمنى لك التوفيق*


----------

